# concrete post ?



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I am considering putting some concrete posts in front of my garage doors and on the outside corners of a metal building (shop/garage) to try to protect from trailers bumping into them/etc.

My thought was dig hole and drop in large diameter (8" or so) pvc pipe. Fill pipe with concrete while truck is there to pour floor. glue cap on afterwards and should ahve some cheap protection.

does this sound doable? i am in western ia so have extreme heat and cold...would the pvc crack over time? any experience/suggestions?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The sun eventually causes most PVC to become brittle. The longest lived PVC is the stuff specifically made for PVC furniture. There's a reason rollbars aren't made from PVC. It's also the reason most folks use steel pipe for bolsters. The concrete inside just makes the pipe less likely to buckle.

PVC even filled with concrete has little shear strength to resist a hit.


----------



## billdarlene (Sep 30, 2004)

Make sure you add some rebar for added strenth, Then after adding the cap paint them with a highly visable good quaitly paint every other year or so. I did this over 15 years ago and they still look new.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

As Billdarlene said, the rebar will make the difference. Painting will also prevent the Sun from embrittling the PVC.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks for the info. Might give it a shot when I get to the concrete stage.
Would definitely paint the pvc for protection and appearance


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

Since the PVC will be worthless for strenth, why not just pick up some cardboard forms? You can strip the cardboard and finish the concrete as you see fit.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

there is a reason I ask q's on this forum....you guys always have the answers.

Thanks


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Stick a couple creosote poles in the ground,


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd find some used steel pipe instead


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You will need to vibrate the concrete to get it all the way down in the tube. If you are finishing the floor yourself, rent one where you get the floats. If you are hiring it out be sure to tell them what you are doing so they bring one.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

At work they have the heavy duty ones and then the concrete inside pvc. One of the pvc ones was hit with a semi and cracked and is leaning (rebar holding it up).

But how much abuse are yours going to go thru? just you and freinds and family, i'd say its overkill and the pvc would suffice. If your getting alot of delivery drivers and other big trucks then you may wanna go with the heavy duty ones. But they are all supposed to be "sacrificial" as to save your building from the hit so if you have to replace one in 50 years oh well.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

The PVC introduced to the changes in weather will swell and shrink. Add the concrete which is mostly compressively strong and it wouldn't be durable enough for my tastes. A little rebar, or even stretches of steel pipe embedded in the form, should be enough. The PVC will probably be better about ground-level corrosion, which is often a problem in leaving concrete-filled steel forms exposed where water collects/pools. So I think adding the rebar to a large piece of PVC filled with concrete would be prudent and not very pricy.


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

you can get cardboard tubes at home depot or lowes in different diameters I have used them they work good just cut the cardboard off later also rebar is a must or atleast make a small tube out of woven wire fencing and try to center it in the tube the tubes dont cost all that much


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

dont expect too much abuse but will have 3 young drivers in next few years, propane delivery trucks, me pulling cattle trailer and car trailers/etc. it is easy to cut a corner too close and clip the side of a building(ask me how I know this).
Figure a few bucks in pvc and concrete (have all the rebar already on hand) is cheap insurance if it holds up awhile.

Thanks for all the ideas. Got awhile before finishing the cement pad and posts. Just finishing the roof steel and siding this week. Next week installing overhaed doors. then probably afford the concrete in a month or so (poured through the large overhead doors).


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd just use utility poles.

Far less work would be involved and if one gets damaged, it would be much easier to replace


----------

